# Gerstner & Sons Wood Craftsmen Tool Chest Box - $100 (San Marcos, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 4, 2020)

Gerstner & Sons Wood Craftsmen Tool Chest Box - tools - by owner -...
					

Excellent condition. $100 obo



					sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## Aukai (Oct 4, 2020)

I told them I'd buy it, but it has to be shipped. I'm surprised at the price, and it's still there


----------



## DAT510 (Oct 4, 2020)

There are two different Boxes pictured in the ad.  If real........ it's a great price


----------



## .LMS. (Oct 4, 2020)

fishy


----------



## Aukai (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes, my spidey senses are tingling  could be a crack buy, 2 different boxes, and 2 different locations. gonna wait for the response....


----------



## NilesRock (Oct 4, 2020)

The CL link is showing the post has been deleted. Was the chest the import version? The one in the picture doesn't appear to have all the quarter saw oak that is sought after or perhaps walnut.


----------



## .LMS. (Oct 4, 2020)

NilesRock said:


> The CL link is showing the post has been deleted. Was the chest the import version? The one in the picture doesn't appear to have all the quarter saw oak that is sought after or perhaps walnut.



If the import version, the plate should say gerstner international.  Could have switched the plate though.


----------



## NilesRock (Oct 4, 2020)

Sometimes people get things through inheritance or sell things for others that don't want to deal with it and they just basically give it away. Every now and then such items find their way to me. 

Not long ago I went to check out an oak chest that was posted on CL. It looked good in the pictures but after looking at it it didn't take long to determine the quality. The drawer bottoms were 1/16" particle board or some kind of plywood. Underneath they had contact paper with a wood grain picture... Yikes


----------



## Aukai (Oct 4, 2020)

I got a nice note, it's sold.


----------

